# After resolving initial issues, this is a great saw!



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Paul,

Thanks for a great review. It is good to hear that you were able to get the initial problem resolved.

The fact that you have used the saw a lot in the past six months makes this review even more valuable.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Paul,
Enjoy your saw.


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

Curious about the species of the 8/4. I was contemplating this aw and many people, grizzly included, said it would not handle true 8/4 hardwood. I have since read other folks comments saying it would. So, now I am interested again.


----------



## lumbermeister (Dec 24, 2012)

nateaaron,

That something must have been misunderstood vis-à-vis your communications with Grizzly; my Ridgid R4512 with Freud thin kerf 24 T ripping blade cuts through 8/4 Padauk, Purpleheart, and Hard Maple quite easily. Surely, the Grizzly saw will accomplish this with, at a minimum, the same ease.


----------



## pdovy (Mar 18, 2013)

The point at which I realized I needed to tighten the belt was trying to rip some 8/4 poplar for the first time - but after that it was totally fine. I don't know if that counts as a "true" hardwood, but I've got some 8/4 hard maple sitting in the shop waiting to be ripped - I'll let you know if that is any different.

Also, I have a full kerf 40T blade so I suspect even if there was some issue cutting through real hard thick stock, you could throw on a thin kerf instead.

Not sure if it makes any difference either, but I have this on 220V. I've heard mentioned elsewhere that you can have power issues on dual voltage saws running them on a 110V circuit but I'm not sure if that is just a fairy tale.


----------



## lumbermeister (Dec 24, 2012)

Re. my prior post and the info re. my Ridgid R4512's ability to easily cut through 8/4 hardwood, I have it hooked to a 120V circuit. 120 vs. 240 V should be the same for a saw of this class of wattage draw UNLESS there is a significant voltage drop in the circuit itself (prior to the machine).


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

I too had to adjust my belts after about 2 hours of use. It started to bog down, but tightening it up helped and I have not had to do it since, about 1.5 years now.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Well detailed,nice review. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx Paul. It's always helpful for any sort of reviews for us all. I'm sorry to hear of your unfortunate happenings, but, glad everything worked out and you're happy with your saw. Equipment always, well, I'll say mostly always, has some sort of something that has to be "adjusted" in one way or another. As long as it all dials in and works the way it's supposed to, well, that means we're happy, happy, happy.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

You are a better customer than I would have been. Sending that saw back sounds like a huge pain but it worked out for you.

I have the same saw and fortunately didn't have your "issues".

I rip 8/4 hardwoods often with a 24 tooth Diablo blade and have no problems.

Enjoy it! I certainly have enjoyed mine.


----------

